# HILTON ELARA, LAS VEGAS, 10/11-10/18, Junior Suite, $525



## melissy123 (Sep 3, 2014)

$550 for the week

Junior suites have a king-sized bed in the master bedroom and a separate living area. The living area includes a nicely furnished kitchenette. The living area also includes a seating area with a leather sofa bed, chair and a 42-inch LCD HDTV. A luxurious master bathroom includes a jetted bathtub and shower, and a 15-inch LCD TV. With the press of a button, raise or lower the full floor-to-ceiling glass window curtains in the living area or the master bedroom. Other room amenities include desk and workspace, laptop-size in-room safe. 544 sq ft. Sleeps 3.

The sleek, 52-story Elara resort boasts a premier Center Strip location. This spectacular property offers adjoining access to the Miracle Mile shops and is adjacent to the Planet Hollywood Resort &amp;amp; Casino complex featuring a renowned casino, nine restaurants and the Mandara Spa. Elara enjoys an ideal location in the midst of Vegas' full splendor, while offering comfortable luxury in airy, contemporary spaces with magnificent views of the city, the Strip, the mountains and the desert.


----------



## melissy123 (Sep 7, 2014)

*$525 for the week*

Still available.


----------



## Lakeshorelady (Sep 21, 2014)

Is this still available?

( I know my post count is low and my join date is very new but I did recently rent from one of the members here - NTHC. I'm sure she will pass on a good recommendation for me. It was this rental  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=215969 )


----------



## melissy123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes, still available. Please send me a PM. Payment would be through Paypal.


----------



## melissy123 (Sep 27, 2014)

*No longer available*

No longer available.


----------

